# You know all those snow horse sculptures?



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 24, 2010)

Dad sent me a picture from his iPhone of a supposed horse sculpture he had done on top of our garage when clearing snow from the roof during that big Washington storm in 2008. When I giggled and replied that it looked more like a snow cow he huffed and said "I suppose you think you can do better?" (He also promptly resculpted it into a snow cougar.




)

When I finally got to come home from my job at the hospital two days later, I couldn't resist trying. I was quite pleased with the results!






To my way of thinking the shape of the eyes left something to be desired but I was very happy with the overall feel of the sculpture and think I nailed both Kody's thick flowing tail and Spyder's way of curving his neck. It was the size of a full-grown mini and combined the things I loved best about my two favorite horses.

























Love that tail....






I did go out and resculpt the head a bit later but by morning there was a fresh inch of snow turning the sculpture into an indistinguishable mass so alas, no final pictures.





Hope you like it! I've been meaning to share this for two years.

Leia


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 24, 2010)

I Love it fabulous work


----------



## wingnut (Dec 24, 2010)

Amazing!! What talent! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## markadoodle (Dec 24, 2010)

_*Amazing *_


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 24, 2010)

Incredible! Wish I had the talent to do that!!


----------



## Leeana (Dec 24, 2010)

Oh my gosh, I seen this on facebook but now seeing the other pictures!! That is amazing..almost makes me feel tempted to give it a try but I lack artistic ability


----------



## Dona (Dec 24, 2010)

That is just BEAUTIFUL! You definitely have an eye for horse anatomy, and the artistic flair to make it stunningly beautiful. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## jleonard (Dec 24, 2010)

That is so neat Leia!



I can't even make a snowman, let alone a perfectly sculpted horse!


----------



## Miniequine (Dec 24, 2010)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## O So (Dec 24, 2010)

Wow, that is really good!

We have a show called GoodDay Sacramento, here in Sacramento CA. They share different pics of different things with there viewers. Would you mind if I shared you horse sculpture with them? I would of course give all your info ( what city state you live in) and you name. (first name only, unless you want both) I think they would really like it! Oh and they are always looking for people to "skype" with so if they do use it, and want to skype with you, would you want to do something like that?

Let me know and I will share away!!





Oh, and no I am not affiliated with the tv show, just a big fan! O So has been on a couple times and same with my dogs! I even was on there with my Pintos (the ford kind).


----------



## wrs (Dec 24, 2010)

O wow, that's amazing. Great job & thanks for sharing.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 24, 2010)

O So said:


> We have a show called GoodDay Sacramento, here in Sacramento CA. They share different pics of different things with there viewers. Would you mind if I shared you horse sculpture with them? I would of course give all your info ( what city state you live in) and you name. (first name only, unless you want both) I think they would really like it! Oh and they are always looking for people to "skype" with so if they do use it, and want to skype with you, would you want to do something like that?
> Let me know and I will share away!!


Oh goodness!



My coworkers and family were really pushing me to send it in to some of the evening news broadcasts and such around here when I first did it and I never got around to it. Wouldn't it be funny to see it aired in California??



Sure, if you want to send it in I'm okay with that. I don't do Skype (and am working insane hours the next few weeks anyway) but they're welcome to show that first picture if they want to. I can send you a bigger version of it. Just promise me you'll get me a copy of the broadcast so I can see it aired!





Leia


----------



## O So (Dec 25, 2010)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Oh goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like this photo,






and this one,






Can I send one of those and the first pic? LOL

As far as getting a clip, I can ask Cody ( the news guy/weather guy) but I'm not sure if I will be able to get it. I wouldn't know when they showed it to be able to record it. It's kind of a hit and miss deal. I lucked out and got to see O So today, but I sent the pic on Tuesday! I also had the clip of my Pintos and just did a search and they have nixed it out of their system. bummer! LOL I wanted to show you guys. Anyway, OHHH, I will record it on my DVR till I can see that issue, but the only bad thing is, trying to get it from the DVR to my computer?? Anyway, lol, I may not be able to get a copy.

Here is a link to their website. You can watch them live on your computer! GoodDay

Oh, and yah, send me some big pics to my email! I will PM you the address!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 25, 2010)

Beautiful sculpture Leia. Obviously created by someone who truly loves and understands horses.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 25, 2010)

Oh Leia that is just amazing - you are one very talented lady!!

Anna


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 25, 2010)

wow that is so cool!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

